# painting aquarium stand/spray or brush?



## A&A (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I have a wood aquarium stand, light oak color. I want to paint the stand and canopy black; What is the best way to paint this? spray, brush?

sand it first, apply a primer and paint? Do I have to take the fish out when I sand it/paint it?

thanks.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if you mask off everything first you could spray paint it, however you would have to deal with the overspray in the rest of the room. I would say mask off areas of the tank that are close to the stand and paint it with a small brush and small roller for the flat areas. You can purchase low VOC paints that dont have a lot of fumes so I doubt they would harm the fish. I doubt you would even need to sand it if you were to buy a paint that includes a primer. Take a door off the stand and take it to the paint store and explain the situation and they will make recommendations as to what you will need and how much. I painted a stand for a 220 gallon tank with 1 quart of paint!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

personally I would take the tank of the stand and do it that way. Easier to deal with and far less concerns with over spray (if you do spray it), dust, fumes and whatever else.


----------

